# What Makes my Photography Different



## ClosetWriter (Nov 20, 2012)

I first set out on my photographic journey in the spring of 2012; I was, quite honestly, just taking pictures, and didn't believe that photographers were necessarily artists. However, something happened along the way that not only changed my approach, but changed my view as well.


After a few weeks of shooting, I was starting to get a better understanding of all the settings on my camera. I learned a great deal simply by trial and error; a feel for what would work best to accomplish the task of duplicating what I saw with my own eye verse what the camera saw. At that point it started to dawn on me that capturing a scene, the way that I wanted to see it, was indeed an art.


If you were to ask me today, I would tell you that I think photographers are definitely artists. Not because I myself have become a photographer, but because I have allowed photography a window into my soul. I now_ *feel *_photographic moments as they present themselves to me, and I *feel *obligated to let those moments express themselves through me.


A photographic moment, for me, is spiritual. Therefore I prefer to be alone when I shoot. The thing that makes the moment spiritual is the fact that I now realize that every image I shoot can never be seen in the same exact light again; never. Only during that very instant that my shutter opens, and closes can one truly experience the aroma of the air, the sounds around you, the mood that the setting presents,and the complete spirit of opportunity that you find at that moment in nature.One can look at my photograph, and maybe get a feel for my intentions,  but they can never fully understand what moved me at the moment to frame, focus, and click. They cannot possibly know the details of what touched me. I can honestly, and proudly, say that I have been so moved by some of the moments through my lens that I have become emotional. Trust me;this is not such an easy thing to admit for someone such as myself who once considered himself a tough-guy. Yet, it is true.


If you feel anything close to the way I use to about photography, then I challenge you to get up before the sunrises, and walk outside to the fresh-air, peace, and serenity of a northern Michigan morning. Stand in the forest, and wait for that first ray of light to fall upon a leaf, plant, or small creature. Walk over to that, which the ray of light has fallen so graciously upon, and start clicking away. Then bear in mind, while you are engrossed on being meticulous about offering the moment its just due, it will be gone forever in the time it takes for a shutter to open and close. To me that is emotional because I know that my grandchildren, whom may never know me, can look at that photograph, and know that I, and only I, was there when that moment occurred. *That *is pretty damn powerful. That is what makes my photography different.









Thank you so much, and best wishes to you all.

Dave


----------



## patskywriter (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm an avid photographer as well and also believe that taking photos can be a spiritual experience. I love nature and am fascinated by beautiful landscapes—but I'm a big-city girl. (I grew up in Chicago.) I like to find beauty in urban settings and enjoy showing others the joy that can be found in neighborhoods that are often described in the media as "bad."

I also like to explore emotions. When I take photos at special events and compare my pix with those taken by the other journalists, I'm usually pleased to see that I capture the excitement of the moment rather than simply record the event.


----------



## nerot (Nov 20, 2012)

Photography is an art.  I think it takes a special talent to see and capture the extraordinary things in everyday life.  You do a wonderful job!  Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Nov 20, 2012)

patskywriter said:


> I'm an avid photographer as well and also believe that taking photos can be a spiritual experience. I love nature and am fascinated by beautiful landscapes—but I'm a big-city girl. (I grew up in Chicago.) I like to find beauty in urban settings and enjoy showing others the joy that can be found in neighborhoods that are often described in the media as "bad."
> 
> I also like to explore emotions. When I take photos at special events and compare my pix with those taken by the other journalists, I'm usually pleased to see that I capture the excitement of the moment rather than simply record the event.



The thing about photography, which makes it so powerful to me, is when you look through the lens you search for beauty. For each artist that beauty is something different. It can be in the city, or in nature. I won't be shooting in anyplace like Chicago, but I intend on stepping outside my comfort zone real soon, and giving it a shot. I would love to see you post some of your shots.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Nov 20, 2012)

nerot said:


> Photography is an art.  I think it takes a special talent to see and capture the extraordinary things in everyday life.  You do a wonderful job!  Thank you for sharing your photos.




Thank You Nerot. I have to apologize to the WF because I violated the rules. I honestly didn't even think about it being against the rules when I posted my Facebook link in my post. I now have it listed in my signature at the bottom of my posts. Since WF has a limit to how much data I can post I thought it would be a way that I could continue to share my images with those I have come to know on the Forums.


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 4, 2012)

Dave, thanks for posting this, and for sharing your passion. I quite enjoyed reading about your take on photography and thought your description of the unique moment at which the shutter closes was very perceptive. I think about that nearly every time I take a photo, read a story to my child, or take a deep breath. Fleeting, disappearing moments, which are all we have in this life.

Your writing was excellent, mostly because I didn't see the writing in it, and just enjoyed what you had to say. I'll be looking for more of your work on here.

Cheers - 
Rob


----------



## Brock (Dec 5, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed this.  Photography is something that I've always been passionate about, yet I've never bought a decent camera.  I've taken numerous pics that I'm very proud of, and completely understand what you are describing about "that moment."  Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Dec 5, 2012)

Pluralized said:


> Dave, thanks for posting this, and for sharing your passion. I quite enjoyed reading about your take on photography and thought your description of the unique moment at which the shutter closes was very perceptive. I think about that nearly every time I take a photo, read a story to my child, or take a deep breath. Fleeting, disappearing moments, which are all we have in this life.
> 
> Your writing was excellent, mostly because I didn't see the writing in it, and just enjoyed what you had to say. I'll be looking for more of your work on here.
> 
> ...


Thank You Rob... I always hope that my writing will come across as you have described it. I would encourage you to look at my photographs by clicking on my signature link to go to my site... I think it is okay for me to say that


----------



## ClosetWriter (Dec 5, 2012)

Brock said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed this.  Photography is something that I've always been passionate about, yet I've never bought a decent camera.  I've taken numerous pics that I'm very proud of, and completely understand what you are describing about "that moment."  Thank you for sharing this.


Brock I hope you some day are able to get a 'decent' camera. It is amazing the difference it can make in your shots once you learn all the settings.  Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Don V Standeford (Dec 9, 2012)

I have always enjoyed photography, but was never that good at it. I always think in terms of rules rather than capturing the moment. Thanks for giving us a look into the art of photography.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Dec 11, 2012)

Don V Standeford said:


> I have always enjoyed photography, but was never that good at it. I always think in terms of rules rather than capturing the moment. Thanks for giving us a look into the art of photography.


Don -- I have never been very good at following rules.


----------



## garza (Dec 17, 2012)

Photography is a craft, same as writing. I've sold hundreds of photos over the years, mostly to go with articles I've written. I've never claimed to be an artist, mostly because I have no idea what 'art' is. I've been told by artists in New York and elsewhere that I can never understand art because I've always made my living writing and taking pictures. If I wrote and took pictures only for the love of it, so they say, I could claim to be an artist. Speaking for myself, and on behalf of my greedy grandchildren, I'll pass on 'art' and be happy with a cheque, thank you.


----------



## Capulet (Dec 31, 2012)

What do you all shoot with?

I'm using a Canon T2i, usually using either a 40mm or 50mm prime. I keep considering going full frame, but as I'm still mostly a hobbyist dabbling a little in stock I can't justify the upgrade just yet.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jan 2, 2013)

Capulet said:


> What do you all shoot with?
> 
> I'm using a Canon T2i, usually using either a 40mm or 50mm prime. I keep considering going full frame, but as I'm still mostly a hobbyist dabbling a little in stock I can't justify the upgrade just yet.



I am now shooting with a Nikon 5100 I have a 55mm lens and a 300mm lens. I have been shooting mainly with the 300 lately, but I go back and forth depending on what I want to do.

~Dave


----------



## Dettbizzle (Feb 16, 2013)

ClosetWriter said:


> Then bear in  mind, while you are engrossed on being meticulous about offering the  moment its just due, it will be gone forever in the time it takes for a  shutter to open and close. To me that is emotional because I know that  my grandchildren, whom may never know me, can look at that photograph,  and know that I, and only I, was there when that moment occurred. *That *is pretty damn powerful. That is what makes my photography different.



This is what I've been feeling then.  I've done some photography myself, but I've never had a way to express it in words.  Thank you.


----------

